# Nike+



## hucar (11 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Sur la photo du site apple où on parle de Nike + iPod il y a un iPhone au milieu en illustration cela veut-il dire que cette application fonctionne sur iPhone ? Comment (où, sous quel nom) la trouver ?
Merci


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

hucar a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Sur la photo du site apple où on parle de Nike + iPod il y a un iPhone au milieu en illustration&#8230; cela veut-il dire que cette application fonctionne sur iPhone ? Comment (où, sous quel nom) la trouver ?
> Merci



Les iphone 3GS embarquent la cellule qu'on ajoutait avant aux ipods pour faire fonctionner le kit Nike+Ipod. L'autre étant dans la chaussure, naturellement. 
A ma connaissance, le kit ne fonctionne pas sur 3G


----------



## hucar (11 Septembre 2009)

Merci, moi j'ai un 3G :-(


----------



## lsr (11 Septembre 2009)

Je confirme, c'est impossible sur un iPhone 3G, par contre aucun soucis sur un iPod touch 2G


----------



## titistardust (16 Septembre 2009)

J'ai un 3GS et j'ai hésité à acheter le capteur Nike pour le mettre dans mes chaussures....Mais je suis tombé sur le logiciel RUNKEEPER en version lite (donc gratuite), qui fonctionne avec le GPS de l'Iphone, et permet d'enregistrer ses courses sur le site du concepteur, de voir sur une carte le parcours, le temps couru, la vitesse......Très bien pour pas un euro 

En pièce jointe un jpeg une fois envoyer les données sur le site


----------

